# 318ti Bodywork(front bumper)



## magicious (Jul 17, 2003)

Recently i had a bit of a problem with some tar/gravel and a nice turn.
I busted up a bit of the front end, with the front bumper being pretty badly damaged. I was wondering if the front end of the 318ti is the same as a normal coupe 3-series as far as front ends go. I need to replace most of the front end and was hoping that it wasn't a Unique thing with the ti model. So pretty much, would a normal 3-series e36 front spoiler/bumper fit my 318ti?


----------



## Bobby 325i (Oct 18, 2002)

The 318ti uses the same fenders/hood/lights/grille assembly and front bumper as the E36 SEDANS. Front parts from an E36 COUPE will not work on the ti. If you're gonna be replacing the front bumper, may I suggest that you upgrade to an M3 front bumper. Also, if you need to replace your headlights and turn signal, migh as well upgrade to Euro Ellipsoid Headlights and clear turn signals. All of these upgrades I listed are a little more expensive than the original parts.(all upgraded parts are original). If you're gonna be paying sooo much $$$$ on stock parts, might as well spend some extra cash andget the better items:thumbup:. Plus, the M3 bumper will make your car look very aggressve


----------



## magicious (Jul 17, 2003)

Hey, thanks for the info. my front lights are intact with how odd that might seem, turnsignals didn't make out so well though. I actually was already getting clear corners. The previous bumper that was on there was a m-technic bumper, e36 m3 bumper i'm guessing. I'm looking at a e46 m3 front bumper conversion right now, but it doesn't say if it's a sedan or coupe. The e46 m3 bumpers are quite nice though, and it would probably be the one i would get.


----------



## Bobby 325i (Oct 18, 2002)

I didn't realize that you already the M-tech front bumper. If I were you, I would get a new m-tech front. The E46 M3 bumper doesn't look good on the E36 font end..the lines of the E46 M3 bumper don't match up to the lines of the E36 front end:thumbdwn:. Here is a pic from a local NYC meet back in January. The bumper is made by Kerscher


----------



## magicious (Jul 17, 2003)

The only place i could find a m-technik front bumper was BavarianAutosport. Thats also like 609$ for just the bumper and i'm a bit tight on money with not having a job at the current time. So right now i'm trying to find some front bumpers on ebay, but a lot of them don't say if they are coupe or sedan, some just say they fit any/all 3-series chassis or something like any model from 92 to 98 and so on. Is there certain bumpers that fit either type of car, or are they just not putting up the right specs for the bumpers?


----------



## Bobby 325i (Oct 18, 2002)

Bavarian Autosports prices are a ripoff sometimes. You can call up Pacific BMW out in Cali (1-800-909-7278) or Circle BMW in NJ(732-741-1184 ). These 2 places have the best prices on parts. Call 'em up and see what they say:thumbup:


----------



## magicious (Jul 17, 2003)

thanks for all the help, i have a few questions on transmission swaps, but i'll put up a new topic since it's kind of off the subect of bodywork.


----------



## magicious (Jul 17, 2003)

Bumperless with one busted tail-light


----------



## Bobby 325i (Oct 18, 2002)

magicious said:


> Bumperless with one busted tail-light


Ouch man, good luck on the repairs.


----------

